# Sir Twitch-A-Lot



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

So I picked up a new horse yesterday to take the place of my appy, who we've discovered has physical limitations that just don't make him ridable for many of the things that my wife and I do.

Meet Twitch (the Sir Twitch-A-Lot is supposed to be his "show name," according to the wife...).

QH, 8 years. Bit skittish (or twitchy, which is where he got his name), but he's not been ridden or messed with in over a year. Guy that was keeping him had his kids riding him around the end of last week, though.

























Me, Twitch, & Misty the cat
























Me, Twitch, & my brother


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I have to say, he's absolutely gorgeous! Great build, awesome face!

On another note, THANK YOU for putting his hackamore on correctly! It drives me nuts how often I see them adjusted incorrectly, hanging down above the nostrils and cutting off air aupply!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Gorgeous boy, and I second that vote on the hackamore! My friends always put it on wrong and it drive me nuts that I have to fix it for them every time. -.-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

LOL! well that cracks me up. it's just what i grabbed, that's probably the last time i'll ride him in a hack, and he's got a big head, took every notch to get it on him worth a flip. however, i DO know how to get one on right...

anyhow, his ONLY real problem is being mildly sickle hocked.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hes really nice looking. He doesn't look sickled hocked to me, or course I can really only see his hocks in the pic riding double. If you want to see sickle hocks take a look at my mare haha!


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Aw he's gorgeous! I love his face! I'm usually not a big quarter horse fan (even though I own one!) but the ones with the chiseled, intelligent faces absolutely win me over every time! That is your boy to a tee!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Very nice horse


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

first few minutes i saw him i wasn't sure what i thought of him, but he grew on me fast. he's a bit talled than my appy, who's 14.2. i measured twitch on sunday at 14.3, he may be a bit bulkier, however my saddle fit him without adjustment from chief. 

i'll see if i can't get the wife to get some pictures, and maybe some video, so everybody can see what his back end looks like. i had the guy who was keeping him's 11 year old kid get on him and ride him around a bit so i could watch him, but i never did get to see his backside. he rode off before i had the chance to look at him. 

i can't wait for tomorrow because his riding work starts in earnest!


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

beautiful horse!!!!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

My, he is BEAUTIFUL! I really like him. =]


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, he sure is gorgeous. I must add, those pictures are stunning!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

He is a beautiful horse. I love his nose.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is a dang good looking horse. Wonderful build, nice bone, and I adore his face. In that one picture of you and your brother on him, it looks like he could use some muscle on his butt but if he has been out of work for a year, that's to be expected.

Congratulations on the new addition, he is a stunner.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, I just LOVE him.....and I love his eyes, they just say it all. Looks like you have a nice, solid horse there with a solid brain!


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

oh, he is! and i'm so happy with his progress in four days. he rides much better, and a lot less head tossing. still doing it, have to ride with SHORT (but still loose) reigns so he don't toss 'em right over his noggin.

he's less spookish, but i may never be able to get him over all of that... 

and i got him a set of bell boots for his back feet since he hits them together. worked pretty good today, but if i'm just out riding for fun, i probably won't use them. he also responds quite well to a short shank tom thumb, i still bought a billy allen to try with him. his reverse is getting much better, as well as in just about every aspect.

i have to say i got myself a level headed horse, he just needs some significant work.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

What a nice looking boy! Best wishes with him!


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

ok, so here's a couple of videos of us. i killed the idea of putting them in the "videos" section because there's an active thread here where i'd talked about him a bit. 

major reason for them is so ya'll can see, hopefully, a bit more of how he moves...


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

and there will be more pictures soon too!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Beautiful horse with a nice build! Looking forward to more pictures, internet is too slow to watch videos :/


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

Very Pretty horse you have!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Ya know, I've looked at these pictures about a dozen times now and I've come to a decision. Bring me that horse! He looks so much like the horse I rode as a teen, and he just melts me looking at him!
LOVE him!!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow what a great looking horse you have there!


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

sorry cakemom, the more i ride him the more i like him.

and he placed me first in western equitation and second in western pleasure at the fun show our saddle club had last night. i think i'll keep him...


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Awww shucks man!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

as promised, courtesy of the wife...



















and i should have some more in a few days from the show yesterday.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

nice build


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Ooh, the photography buff in me has just collided with the horse lover and that picture is awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

